# Soulja Boy stops selling consoles from his store



## RattletraPM (Dec 30, 2018)

Not even three days after Soulja Boy tweeted he wasn't afraid of Nintendo suing him, something that in itself sparked a lot of controversy for having homobhobic slurs and pointing fingers against "nerds" that criticized him, which was later deleted, edited and reposted, all of the various iterations and versions of the SouljaGame console have been pulled from his own store. Shortly after the delisting of said item the rapper announced that he "had to boss up" as he had no choice, leaving fans and foes wondering if said move was to preemptively avoid being sued by Nintendo and the various games' copyright holders or if that legal notice had already arrived.

I had to boss up, I didn’t have a choice. 🤷🏾‍♂️— Soulja Boy (Draco) (@souljaboy) December 29, 2018


In the meantime, the store is still selling his other lines of products, advertizing his own brand of smart watches above everything else, while the links that previously allowed you to buy the aforementioned consoles simply return an error 404.

UPDATE: Soulja Boy deleted his tweet where he said he wasn't afraid of Nintendo for the second time. The link in this news piece has been edited to point to a screenshot of the first tweet, prior to the edits and reposting.

UPDATE 2: The website souljagame.com now redirects to Nintendo's website (as pointed out by @Essasetic )

 Source 1: SouljaBoy's store
 Source 2: SouljaBoy's twitter account


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2018)

Totally didn't see that coming


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 30, 2018)

no doubt they would have bitch slapped him a warning. hahahah even rappers are scared of NINTENDO


----------



## nxwing (Dec 30, 2018)

He had it coming from the very beginning. Surprised it took him that long, though.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 30, 2018)

What a dingbat.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 30, 2018)

Shocker /s


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Dec 30, 2018)

Good. We can just buy the garbage on AliExpress.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 30, 2018)

Wonder if he'll still ship out units to the people that bought them?


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Dec 30, 2018)

was he really that stupid? or was it some PR stunt to bring him to the headlines? maybe new album to promote, as the old saying no such thing as bad publicity or whatever it is ??!?!?


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 30, 2018)

Finally... My only regret is that he didn't cling on long enough to be sued into oblivion. He was an idiot about every other facet of this disaster.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 30, 2018)

Aww, that's a shame   The consoles had crappy emulation anyway.


----------



## Cubuss (Dec 30, 2018)

Don't fuck with nintendo,


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 30, 2018)

Cubuss said:


> Don't fuck with nintendo,



If you're gonna make consoles with pirated ROMs, at least use emulators that don't suck balls.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 30, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> If you're gonna make consoles with pirated ROMs, at least use emulators that don't suck balls.


 Well put.


----------



## Cubuss (Dec 30, 2018)

Damn furries


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 30, 2018)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Finally... My only regret is that he didn't cling on long enough to be sued into oblivion. He was an idiot about every other facet of this disaster.


If you want my own opinion on this, I think that was his goal since the very beginning. His tweets, his heavy advertising, his bold statements and all the buzz that generated around this whole thing points to the fact that he either made a cheap deal with the manufacturer or even dropshipped the consoles to just maximize the profits in the small time they were going to be available then he would have made them disappear like nothing happened.

Would this save him from a possible lawsuit by Nintendo if they haven't filed one yet? Not really of course, just because he stopped it doesn't wipe his slate clean, but at this point I'm either convinced he didn't know he was messing with one of the most protective companies in the entire gaming industry or that his ego made him think he could've gotten away with it.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 30, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> If you want my own opinion on this, I think that was his goal since the very beginning. His tweets, his heavy advertising, his bold statements and all the buzz that generated around this whole thing points to the fact that he either made a cheap deal with the manufacturer or even dropshipped the consoles to just maximize the profits in the small time they were going to be available then he would have made them disappear like nothing happened.
> 
> Would this save him from a possible lawsuit by Nintendo if they haven't filed one yet? Not really of course, just because he stopped it doesn't wipe his slate clean, but at this point I'm either convinced he didn't know he was messing with one of the most protective companies in the entire gaming industry or that his ego made him think he could've gotten away with it.


You're probably not wrong on several fronts, though my vote goes to ego. And fair point, if he's still shipping consoles, even if the sales are discontinued, he's still got a legal target painted on his back.


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 30, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Let me just put this there to add to the ironic value.


----------



## kuwanger (Dec 30, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Would this save him from a possible lawsuit by Nintendo if they haven't filed one yet? Not really of course, just because he stopped it doesn't wipe his slate clean, but at this point I'm either convinced he didn't know he was messing with one of the most protective companies in the entire gaming industry or that his ego made him think he could've gotten away with it.



Uh, yea, except Nintendo suing him is the least of his problems.  The NET Act made possible penalty of up to five years in prison for sufficient amounts of copyright infringement ("by the reproduction or distribution, including by electronic means, during any 180-day period, of 1 or more copies or phonorecords of 1 or more copyrighted works, which have a total retail value of more than $ 1,000") even when there is no monetary profit or commercial benefit.  So, like, he's so shit up a creek without a paddle if the Justice Department wants to prosecute him.


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 30, 2018)

Looks like Soulja Boy deleted the tweet where he said he wasn't afraid of Nintendo (again). I wonder why? 
(The OP was updated due to this)


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 31, 2018)

UPDATE: souljagame.com now redirects you to the Nintendo site.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 31, 2018)

Dumb "rappers".


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 31, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> UPDATE: souljagame.com now redirects you to the Nintendo site.


Nice one, time to update the OP again
This whole situation keeps getting better and better!


----------



## arcanine (Dec 31, 2018)

He seems like a total cunt.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 31, 2018)

"His consoles" he bought stock from like Aliexpress or something.

YouTubers are talking about this guy non-stop but I guess they're desperate for views so he's their best bet.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 31, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> View attachment 153743
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Let me just put this there to add to the ironic value.


lmfao what a retard


----------



## garyopa (Dec 31, 2018)

The question is how much was the 'out-of-court' settlement along with a non-disclouse-agreement


----------



## SG854 (Dec 31, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Dumb "rappers".


There’s only one rapper involved.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 31, 2018)

SG854 said:


> There’s only one rapper involved.


The rest aren't much wiser either but they have a PR manager to rely on, before they make dumb moves.


----------



## orangy57 (Dec 31, 2018)

Essasetic said:


> UPDATE: souljagame.com now redirects you to the Nintendo site.



pretty sure souljagame.com isn't actually his site, the place he sells his products on is souljawatch.com


----------



## Alato (Dec 31, 2018)

Some rappers go to jail for shootings and drugs, meanwhile Soulja Boy gets locked up for selling pirated video games.

That'd be hilarious.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Dec 31, 2018)

Word is, He is in Dubai living his best life for now while reaping the rewards of "his" labour. He'll be back when that well dries up  & Im sure Ninty will be there waiting to welcome him back & crank that ass at the same time


----------



## wiewiec (Dec 31, 2018)

Site soulja game redirects to nintendo site  how to raper raped himself


----------



## Xzi (Dec 31, 2018)

> "I'm not afraid of Nintendo."

> Immediately halts sales of copyrighted material.

Methinks his lawyers set him straight real quick.


----------



## darksweet (Dec 31, 2018)

Goddamit i miss it


----------



## Xzi (Dec 31, 2018)

darksweet said:


> Goddamit i miss it


Missed what?  Sales of his consoles?  They're just cheap Chinese knockoffs.  I'm sure you could get essentially the same thing on Alibaba.


----------



## darksweet (Dec 31, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Missed what?  Sales of his consoles?  They're just cheap Chinese knockoffs.  I'm sure you could get essentially the same thing on Alibaba.


take it easy im just joking


----------



## Xzi (Dec 31, 2018)

darksweet said:


> take it easy im just joking


No worries, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## MewAndKirby (Dec 31, 2018)

Store takes you to the Nintendo website...



Plot twist: Soulja Boy bought out Nintendo


----------



## fille (Dec 31, 2018)

What a dumbass is that souljaboy.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 31, 2018)

MewAndKirby said:


> Store takes you to the Nintendo website...
> 
> 
> 
> Plot twist: Soulja Boy bought out Nintendo



It was planned marketing advertisement by Nintendo.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 31, 2018)

BIFFTAZ said:


> Word is, He is in Dubai living his best life for now while reaping the rewards of "his" labour. He'll be back when that well dries up  & Im sure Ninty will be there waiting to welcome him back & crank that ass at the same time



I guess that's somehow better than losing everything to Nintendo but he's still getting arrested. However, if he decided to move to a country where Nintendo couldn't sue him, then that could work for him.

Soulja isn't no soldier.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 1, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> View attachment 153743
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> .


hahah yeah right i bet nintendo shoved a DMCA so far up his ass he shit his pants and caved in! idiot rappers think they can do anything they want by just talking and rhyming and calling it music


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jan 1, 2019)

Clearly he was uneducated on these things he had a mindset that just b/c the games are old he can re-sell them under his brand.
Glad this crap is over now ppl can talk about something different in the media


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 1, 2019)

MasterJ360 said:


> Clearly he was uneducated on these things he had a mindset that just b/c the games are old he can re-sell them under his brand.
> Glad this crap is over now ppl can talk about something different in the media


"media"

When it was just YouTubers who had nothing else to make videos about and bought Soulja'' "products" to get views.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 1, 2019)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> "media"
> 
> When it was just YouTubers who had nothing else to make videos about and bought Soulja'' "products" to get views.


YouTube is a form of mass media nowadays, especially with bigger channels that regularly push out content

That isn't to say they should be trusted necessarily in the same way as investigative journalists, but it does fall under that umbrella


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jan 1, 2019)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> "media"
> 
> When it was just YouTubers who had nothing else to make videos about and bought Soulja'' "products" to get views.


Its been popping up in various websites that have news feeds as well thanks to YouTube sources. The entire month of December thats all ppl ever talked about
The only thing interesting to see was the specs/inside of the console. But yeah anyone still making vids of him are just beating on a dead horse at this point


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 5, 2019)

You know what, I know a lot of you are going to hate what I have to say but here it goes.

I'm pissed off at Soulja Boy. Not because he dared to get into the industry but because he gave up without correcting what was needed. We all know that selling Android boxes is not a crime but yes, he went about it the wrong way by including ROMs. Everyone here knows how I feel about Android boxes. That said I think Soulja really had something with the Fuze. He just needed a few alterations. I refuse to hate on any person that dares to enter the industry. It's never a easy venture and we as supporters of the industry should applaud people that try, even when we think their offering is useless. The catch as always is that the person making the venture needs to cover all bases and do things the right way. Here are a few thing he should have done...

1) nix all ROMs

2) drop the price to 99-129.99. That way it's competitive

3) open up an app store but just like OUYA, ONLY allow games with controller support

4) build a community via communication apps and message boards

5) change the UI of the Fuze so that it has proper Soulja branding.

6) have goals for your platform. OUYA's major issue was a lack of direction.

In hind sight it seems like Soulja was going at this alone. No marketing team, no IT department, nothing. It's a crying shame because for all the hate he received we all know that if any of us had the same ability to do what he did, we would have our own vision of how things should be done. I'm pretty sure that many of us here would love to create and release our own platform if we could (...hell I'm surprised that Temp hasn't partnered up with hardware manufacturers to make their own box   ).

 I'm done ranting. I just wanted to get my final two cents out because, while I see a lot of people hating, I don't see many people  thinking about the shoe being on the other foot. Many of us will one day take a stab at trying to enter the industry, either as journalist, developers, R&D engineers and so on. Instead of stepping over each other, as a community we need to learn to mentor, give constructive criticism when needed and support new ideas.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 5, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> You know what, I know a lot of you are going to hate what I have to say but here it goes.
> 
> I'm pissed off at Soulja Boy. Not because he dared to get into the industry but because he gave up without correcting what was needed. We all know that selling Android boxes is not a crime but yes, he went about it the wrong way by including ROMs. Everyone here knows how I feel about Android boxes. That said I think Soulja really had something with the Fuze. He just needed a few alterations. I refuse to hate on any person that dares to enter the industry. It's never a easy venture and we as supporters of the industry should applaud people that try, even when we think their offering is useless. The catch as always is that the person making the venture needs to cover all bases and do things the right way. Here are a few thing he should have done...
> 
> ...




"He just needed a few alterations"
Wouldn't that first mean a single alteration be done?

"we all know that if any of us had the same ability to do what he did"
Drop ship an item from a Chinese seller from a CMS web script? Yeah I recall fiddling with websites a decade ago that could do that, indeed it was actually quite popular.

" I'm pretty sure that many of us here would love to create and release our own platform if we could (...hell I'm surprised that Temp hasn't partnered up with hardware manufacturers to make their own box "
Why go through all the effort when the hardware is almost inconsequential these days and it is the software that runs on it that is the key? Also many members here have been fairly extensively involved in creating such things over the years and as a site staff rule we do like homebrew, homebrew OSes and more besides. We could probably have lent more into the dingux, GP family and Pandora stuff but eh.

I am at a loss for why this got as much coverage as it did* -- clueless business cunt (given his responses to things cunt it is) tries their hand at this sort of thing and fails horribly** is not really all that uncommon. By all means point and laugh

*I don't know if it is just a function of being a recent event but I am seeing it make worst fails of the year lists.

**it is not like it was some weird quirk of law that they got caught up in, or the market shifted out from underneath them, or there was a massive shift in tech or shift that only the really involved could have predicted, or that their funding suddenly dried up, or that a source of their tech ran out of supply, or that there was some unexpected hardware failure that only revealed itself at scale/in the long term, or his would be competitors unfairly ganged up on him... any of the usual things that get a response of "nice effort, sucks that it did not come to pass", or even a "launched too early", "launched before the tech was really there" or "was beaten to market" things that get less charitable responses.

Back to the suggestions.

1) OK
2) Possibly.
3) So now we are into effort and curation, something that this was not about.
4) Effort and curation again but sensible
5) A minor thing I guess, not sure it would have wide appeal here (I figure there is a reason why most business rappers use alternative brand names for their wares not aimed at the fans of rap) but possibly not the worst thing to do.
6) I would have said cluelessness was Ouya's major issue and everything else was spelled out by every pundit out there when the initial fundraising was happening. Amusingly specs did stall out in the end, and now we are seeing the rise of streaming services that might actually do it properly, so they could have made a game system for all time, just probably not at the time.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 5, 2019)

this scam actually remind me another rapper named Ricegum, who tried to imitate Logan Paul, who went to Hongkong China to ask for cats or dogs meats at local restaurants, well recently he went underfire cauz he was sponsored to promote a gambling site to kids and even plays victim.

Ridiculous.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 5, 2019)

If you're going to do something like this, use consoles that have hardware/software that doesn't run worse than from something in 1995.  Chinese companies really need to use CPUs and emulators that run better than Zsnes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 5, 2019)

leon315 said:


> well recently he went underfire cauz he was sponsored to promote a gambling site to kids and even plays victim.


How is that the same?



the_randomizer said:


> If you're going to do something like this, use consoles that have hardware/software that doesn't run worse than from something in 1995.  Chinese companies really need to use CPUs and emulators that run better than Zsnes.


Are you still blathering about emulation quality?
Simiarly ZSNES works for a lot of people. If you start going to try to impress the golden ear (or people that like to believe they have a golden ear) and similar such people it rapidly becomes a game of diminishing returns.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 5, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> How is that the same?
> 
> 
> Are you still blathering about emulation quality?
> Simiarly ZSNES works for a lot of people. If you start going to try to impress the golden ear (or people that like to believe they have a golden ear) and similar such people it rapidly becomes a game of diminishing returns.



So what if I am? I was making a point, there's no need to piss on my head and call it rain. The quality of these consoles suck ass, and you know it. The games can't even run half speed on those Soulja Boy consoles. Bloody hell. Zsnes was just a comparison, and besides, the Zsnes forums are dead as they're no longer accessible, so that should speak volumes on its current state.

I don't think you need a golden ear to know how badly these games run on his consoles:



And I'm sorry, but just because something runs well for most people, doesn't make it a good emulator, it's been nearly thirteen years since the last update, it's time people moved on from something that can run on a toaster. If it ain't broke, don't fix it, sure, but, if it can't even run 20% of the rest of Snes library without crashing, you have a problem.


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 5, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Simiarly ZSNES works for a lot of people. If you start going to try to impress the golden ear (or people that like to believe they have a golden ear) and similar such people it rapidly becomes a game of diminishing returns.



I can't say I have a golden ear, and unless pointed out normally I couldn't tell the difference between zsnes and bsnes.  The problem is, zsnes was actually pretty decent.  You'd get 60fps.  You wouldn't get perfect sound, but it was in the realm of acceptable.  A lot of Chinese* clones that do SNES do a horrible job of it, unless they pirate SNES9x**.  Then there's AtGames which actually uses a Genesis on a Chip and still fucked up the sound because they couldn't bother to set the clock rate right.  Honestly, I'd love to see a Chinese clone undercut AtGames precisely for their general incompetence.

My point is, it's clearly not that we don't have the hardware or even the software--mame should have a decent enough snes core, there's mednafen, there's bsnes--that could be legally used.  There's clearly not a lot of consideration for copyright or even doing the job properly, though, on most fronts.  It's why the Raspberry Pi has been so successful, along with hackable things like the Dingoo (and many many clones of it).  That's the sad part:  a few devote hobbyists almost always do a better job than the companies themselves.

* Not meant to demean China over this, btw.  Just generally that's where stuff is assembled.

** Retro-Bit Super Retro-Cade


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 5, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> I can't say I have a golden ear, and unless pointed out normally I couldn't tell the difference between zsnes and bsnes.  The problem is, zsnes was actually pretty decent.  You'd get 60fps.  You wouldn't get perfect sound, but it was in the realm of acceptable.  A lot of Chinese* clones that do SNES do a horrible job of it, unless they pirate SNES9x**.  Then there's AtGames which actually uses a Genesis on a Chip and still fucked up the sound because they couldn't bother to set the clock rate right.  Honestly, I'd love to see a Chinese clone undercut AtGames precisely for their general incompetence.
> 
> My point is, it's clearly not that we don't have the hardware or even the software--mame should have a decent enough snes core, there's mednafen, there's bsnes--that could be legally used.  There's clearly not a lot of consideration for copyright or even doing the job properly, though, on most fronts.  It's why the Raspberry Pi has been so successful, along with hackable things like the Dingoo (and many many clones of it).  That's the sad part:  a few devote hobbyists almost always do a better job than the companies themselves.
> 
> ...


I agree most Chinese consoles do far worse than tech, and software (even if we don't bruise copyright statutes, if we do, and it is China so no big ask, then even better yet) might actually afford far better than we see, possibly even more so if they decided to look into some of the embedded intel stuff where they would have an even easier time still if software is going to be the more likely limiting factor. I would love to see someone push it to the limit on a budget and give me a hard choice if I am sitting there looking at a 3ds or switch or something with their barely a handful of forgettable games with barren upcoming release charts. Following on from the "how many of us dreamed about" thing above I dare say I am waiting for someone to come out with something such that I could find a design of it, swap out things for a nice dpad with microswitches, a couple of sticks with buttons to match, an oled or better screen of the right PAR and resolution to scale by whole numbers easily enough and then make a consistent UI (I would rather that than the current fetish for all in one emulator programs) and feature set a la the xbox emulator scene to give me a 16 bit and older (including Amiga) and possibly PS1 emulator device.
That said despite such a thing probably being possible since the PSP was mid life (bit later if I am to do X86 as my base) I have not had it, and probably could have done the fiddly stuff with CPUs and all their fiddly requirements if I had truly cared.

It was more I was bored of seeing the_randomizer spam up threads like this



 
with not terribly well thought through points (either through general relevance, possibly being of minor interest to a small handful of people, relevance to the problem at hand, missing the point of some of the things going on) which gets tedious to see repeatedly happen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 5, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> I can't say I have a golden ear, and unless pointed out normally I couldn't tell the difference between zsnes and bsnes.  The problem is, zsnes was actually pretty decent.  You'd get 60fps.  You wouldn't get perfect sound, but it was in the realm of acceptable.  A lot of Chinese* clones that do SNES do a horrible job of it, unless they pirate SNES9x**.  Then there's AtGames which actually uses a Genesis on a Chip and still fucked up the sound because they couldn't bother to set the clock rate right.  Honestly, I'd love to see a Chinese clone undercut AtGames precisely for their general incompetence.
> 
> My point is, it's clearly not that we don't have the hardware or even the software--mame should have a decent enough snes core, there's mednafen, there's bsnes--that could be legally used.  There's clearly not a lot of consideration for copyright or even doing the job properly, though, on most fronts.  It's why the Raspberry Pi has been so successful, along with hackable things like the Dingoo (and many many clones of it).  That's the sad part:  a few devote hobbyists almost always do a better job than the companies themselves.
> 
> ...



Exactly, it doesn't take a genius or audiophile to know how badly old emulators produce sound compared to the real deal. Snes9x and  Higan both use Blargg's S-SMP (SPC700) audio core, which has been tested to be cycle accurate. Zsnes was written in pure ASM for the sake of getting it to run as fast as possible on older hardware, and for the time it ran well enough, but come on people, 1.51 was released in 2006, it's 2019, get with the times. Unless you're running on Windows XP with 1 GB of RAM and a Voodoo 3 GPU, there's no excuse to not change. People are so incessant on the Zsnes GUI being the best thing ever, then use ZMZ. It's a libretro Snes9x core running with the Zsnes GUI.



FAST6191 said:


> I agree most Chinese consoles do far worse than tech, and software (even if we don't bruise copyright statutes, if we do, and it is China so no big ask, then even better yet) might actually afford far better than we see, possibly even more so if they decided to look into some of the embedded intel stuff where they would have an even easier time still if software is going to be the more likely limiting factor. I would love to see someone push it to the limit on a budget and give me a hard choice if I am sitting there looking at a 3ds or switch or something with their barely a handful of forgettable games with barren upcoming release charts. Following on from the "how many of us dreamed about" thing above I dare say I am waiting for someone to come out with something such that I could find a design of it, swap out things for a nice dpad with microswitches, a couple of sticks with buttons to match, an oled or better screen of the right PAR and resolution to scale by whole numbers easily enough and then make a consistent UI (I would rather that than the current fetish for all in one emulator programs) and feature set a la the xbox emulator scene to give me a 16 bit and older (including Amiga) and possibly PS1 emulator device.
> That said despite such a thing probably being possible since the PSP was mid life (bit later if I am to do X86 as my base) I have not had it, and probably could have done the fiddly stuff with CPUs and all their fiddly requirements if I had truly cared.
> 
> It was more I was bored of seeing the_randomizer spam up threads like this
> ...



Then use the fucking ignore list since you hate me so much


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 5, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> there's no excuse to not change


If it does the job that needs to be done...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 5, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> If it does the job that needs to be done...



Argumentum ad populum, just because something is widespread and popular doesn't make it necessarily good. It's 2006, Zsnes is dead, time to move on to better things.  But whatever, you seem hellbent on calling me out anyway, so what's the point in continuing this? What do I know? I'm just an aspie who can't decide where to take his arguments.


Edit: I need a break, badly.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Wonder if he'll still ship out units to the people that bought them?


I actually don't think he has to do a thing, if I understand drop shipping correctly. I think as soon as you order on his website, Ali Express or whatever, fills the order and ships it for him? I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 5, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Argumentum ad populum, just because something is widespread and popular doesn't make it necessarily good. It's 2006, Zsnes is dead, time to move on to better things.  But whatever, you seem hellbent on calling me out anyway, so what's the point in continuing this? What do I know? I'm just an aspie who can't decide where to take his arguments.


How is that ad populum?

If it gets the job done at an acceptable level for the people using it* then why berate them to change just for the sake of it.

*it in this case being a problem that remains the same -- it is not like new SNES games are popping up all the time as far as most people are concerned, and most people doing ROM hacks on the platform are of the "should work on hardware" persuasion which ZSNES' hacks should not typically get in the way of, and it is not like most people that played it at the time played with a video mod on a crisp screen and chair which massages your arse as opposed to over RF into a mono 14 inch TV at a poor angle in their bedroom.

There are certainly emulators that are better by almost every objective measure (there are some hacks that make use of emulator shortcomings which newer ones don't replicate, and you will probably have to go to that sort of level to find where ZSNES is objectively superior) but to harp on at poor old ZNES when playing a SNES game via it is going to give you broadly the same experience just seems like an odd thing to do -- is completing Mario on it going to be fundamentally different than BSNES/Higan on frame accurate mode? If someone did said Mario on it are you going to say they have not experienced the game?


----------



## leon315 (Jan 5, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> How is that the same?


THE whole story just remind me another rapper, that's it. i didn't say everything matters


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 5, 2019)

leon315 said:


> THE whole story just remind me another rapper, that's it. i didn't say everything matters


Fair enough. If I was another rapper that tried to launch an MP3 player and loaded it with a bunch of songs that would fit with the idea of keeping things on topic as it were.

If you just want to make an observation that a purveyor of music, the style of which is almost overwhelmingly concerned with wealth, status, sexual escapades and things of a dubious moral nature, has joined many other such purveyors in trying a business venture. Much like those said business venture is of similarly dubious nature, such that it could be considered a trend, then so be it.

Might have been better served as another thread though.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 5, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> I actually don't think he has to do a thing, if I understand drop shipping correctly. I think as soon as you order on his website, Ali Express or whatever, fills the order and ships it for him? I could be totally wrong though.


As far as I know, no units have been shipped yet. He's probably getting someone to order them in bulk and ship them out, I doubt he's doing drop shipping.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 5, 2019)

This guy didn't get a Souljasole, but this is what it is:


It...if...I'd rather have Switch.


----------

